# Movies with bass! Living with low tones....



## Truconcept (Jan 7, 2013)

Im wondering which movies u guys like that really show off that house sub
Im not big into gunshots/explosions because my neighbors are sensitive
Ive been leaning more towards nature

Twister
Dante's Peak
Dark Knight and Rises
Star Trek
Jurassic Park


----------



## Truconcept (Jan 7, 2013)

transformers!

almost knocked my pepsi off the living room table last night


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

The Master List of DVD, HD-DVD & Blu-ray Movies with BASS Thread...With WaterFalls


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

War of the worlds, the scene where the machines are coming up out of the ground.


----------



## rich20730 (Feb 13, 2012)

WLDock said:


> The Master List of DVD, HD-DVD & Blu-ray Movies with BASS Thread...With WaterFalls


That's a great list. Here's the updated one: The New Master List of BASS in Movies with Frequency Charts

I recently bought:
Cloverfield
Live Free of Die Hard
The Incredible Hulk
U-571
Ironman
Black Hawk Down
Mr. & Mrs. Smith
Man on Fire
All three Lord of the Rings
Transformers Dark of the Moon
X-Men First Class
The Incredibles
Finding Nemo


----------

